# Savic Hamster Heaven Metro Wheel - driving me mad



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

Very quick post. With the hamster heaven cage it came with a wheel which looks pretty big to me. 

1) is this the right size? 

2) how do I get the bloody thing to stop making so much noise? It's driving me mad and my hamster is one of those that uses his wheel pretty much all night! lol 

xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

if the wheel is 8 inches or over it is the perfect size for a syrian,any smaller and it will hurt the hamster back as they have to bend there backs in smaller wheels.

as for the noise take the spindal out the middle,put some vaseline or cooking oil over it and then pop it back in.
thats what i did when i had hamsters and they never squeaked afterwards.


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

That one is an 8inch so it should be fine size wise. 

I wasnt ever able to stop the wheel making so much noise as it was banging as well as squeaking. Replaced it with a 12inch Flying Saucer


----------

